# New here



## Jeff L (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, my name is Jeff. I'm 23, and I live in East Aurora, NY. I've not studied a martial art previously, but am currently looking into many different forms in order to determine what I might like to begin studying.

I'm finding it difficult, as the amount of arts seems overwhelming at first. But this community seems like a great resource, and hopefully it will be helpful in both choosing what I'd like to study, and helping me down my path once I have chosen.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Good luck in finding the art that is right for you.


----------



## Jeff L (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Paul B (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Jeff! Happy posting!


----------



## exile (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello Jeff, good to have you on MT. Sounds to me as though the best thing for you to do is visit as many MA schools as possible and see (literally) what appeals to you. There's an MA for every taste and preference. Any ideas about what you think you might like, based on what you've seen/heard so far?


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT Jeff!!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jeff L (Oct 20, 2006)

exile said:


> Hello Jeff, good to have you on MT. Sounds to me as though the best thing for you to do is visit as many MA schools as possible and see (literally) what appeals to you. There's an MA for every taste and preference. Any ideas about what you think you might like, based on what you've seen/heard so far?


 
From what I've been reading, I'm intrigued by Hun Gar Kung Fu, and it turns out there is a school 15 min from where I live. I'll probably start my search there this weekend by requesting if I can observe a class, but honestly, I've not a clue what I should be looking for.


----------



## exile (Oct 21, 2006)

Jeff L said:


> From what I've been reading, I'm intrigued by Hun Gar Kung Fu, and it turns out there is a school 15 min from where I live. I'll probably start my search there this weekend by requesting if I can observe a class, but honestly, I've not a clue what I should be looking for.



I do TKD, but I suspect everyone's going to be looking for roughly the same things in a MA schoo. Here are some pointers that will probably be useful. 

i. Does the school seem well-organized? i.e., does it seem as though the people in charge know what they're doing? This is something that you can often get an immediate feel for, even if you don't have technical knowledge of the art itself.

ii. Does class begin promptly?

iii. Are instructions issued clearly? Does the instructor give at least a general idea of what the particular subject matter that you're about to work on is (forms? individual techniques? balance? impact training? flow exercises? and so on). Are the physical mechanics of the techniques explained at least in broad outline?

iv. Is there a mix of activities? Stretching/breathing-meditation/basic techniques/forms/combat-oriented exercises (these in no particular order, but usually they're sequenced in the order I've listed)?

v. Does the instructional staff watch individual performance carefully and step in to correct or modify students' execution of techniques as needed?

The other questions that arise have to do with your own personal sense of the aesthetics of the art. Do you like arts with a kind of angular, hard approach to combat based on linear strikes? Do you prefer rapid sequences of smoothly flowing strikes? Would your rather work in an MA in which strikes were minimized in favor of controlling moves, locks and throws? Would you like some of each? Etc... for every choice, there's an art which can deliver it, usually more than one. I'd advise you to spend a little bit of exploratory time before making up you mind. Check out as many different schools and arts as you can and see what strikes your fancy!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 21, 2006)

exile said:


> I do TKD, but I suspect everyone's going to be looking for roughly the same things in a MA schoo. Here are some pointers that will probably be useful.
> 
> i. Does the school seem well-organized? i.e., does it seem as though the people in charge know what they're doing? This is something that you can often get an immediate feel for, even if you don't have technical knowledge of the art itself.
> 
> ...


 
Exile gives some EXCELLENT points..Don't make a decision after visiting only one school..If possible check out a couple and always obey that "little voice" in your head..It will tell you when you've found a home..Welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 21, 2006)

Howdy Jeff,

I also only joined recently, and between you and me, the people here are very friendly and helpful. Welcome and Enjoy!!!!!! 
Dave


----------



## Kacey (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

As far as your question, exile has posted some great advice - here are a couple of other threads that also discuss choosing an art or a school, as that is an on-going concern.  You can also click on the "search" button on the right of the menu bar, put in something like "choosing a school" and see what answers others have gotten.


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39577
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31462
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34943

Good luck, and let us know what you pick!


----------



## g-bells (Oct 21, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## kosho (Oct 21, 2006)

welcome
train hard,
steve


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2006)

Jeff L said:


> Hi, my name is Jeff. I'm 23, and I live in East Aurora, NY.



I'm Jeff L. and my father is from East Aurora, NY, though I grew up in Cheektowaga.

Check out this site for some info. on local schools: 
www.wnymartialarts.com

Hung Gar is a good system! Depending on how far you're willing to travel, you have lots of options. What do you want out of martial arts training?


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!  We're a friendly bunch, so feel free to ask any questions-  we'll try to answer to the best of our abilities.


----------



## Jeff L (Oct 22, 2006)

arnisador said:


> I'm Jeff L. and my father is from East Aurora, NY, though I grew up in Cheektowaga.
> 
> Check out this site for some info. on local schools:
> www.wnymartialarts.com
> ...


 
Heh, couple of funny coincidences.

I want to find a new way of keeping active (for the longest time I just hit the weight room, but a college football shoulder injury largely put an end to that a couple years ago), and I find the self defense system as a huge added bonus.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome, I spent some time, many years ago, about 70 miles south of there in Bradford Pa. 

Let us know how it went with the Kung Fu school


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Jeff! Welcome to MT. We have great folks here who can help you choose what's best for you.


----------



## Carol (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh I grew up in East Aurora!!!!


Welcome to Martial Talk, Jeff!  Glad to have you here!

If you have a chance, I would strongly recommend checking out Mr. Tim Hartman's school, Horizon Martial Arts, in West Seneca.   I don't know if the Filipino arts are for you or not...but Mr. Hartman is on of the best in the world for what he teaches.

Good luck and and keep us posted!


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Jeff!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck with your search and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 29, 2007)

This thread is back from the dead!



After visiting several school (and looking into a few different MAs), I did end up with Hung Gar Kung Fu. I'm studying under Sifu Robert Gott at the Red Dragon School of Martial Arts.



The bug has definately bitten.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm glad that you found "your art"!  I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome back.
I remember Chris Cassamassa (son of Lou Cassamass, who is the founder of Red Dragon Karate).  Chris is beyond amazing.

Google him (Chris) when you have a chance.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome back ... enjoy!


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome and good luck on your journey


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice to meet you.

Dave


----------



## seasoned (Jul 1, 2007)

You have found the right place Jeff to help you find what you are looking for, welcome and enjoy.


----------

